# Grooming a, ahem, male pee-pee



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, give me some pointers. Ollie's hair on there is about an inch long and not very sanitary. I'm afraid of slipping up. Is it a two person job with a puppy? Any tips appreciated!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

You may have missed this thread. It covers a load of boy "pee-pee" stuff to see you through








Addendum: it does not HAVE to be a two person job if the dog is used to handling/grooming. Get him to sit at the grooming table/surface... whatever. Then take his two front paws in one hand. Raise your hand carefully until his underside is "get-at-able" then very carefully perform thatever is is you intend to do


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> You may have missed this thread. It covers a load of boy "pee-pee" stuff to see you through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol--thanks. I had skipped that one b/c it seemed like it was talking about long coats, which we don't have.











> You may have missed this thread. It covers a load of boy "pee-pee" stuff to see you through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the addendum--that's EXACTLY what I was looking for--a "how to."


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

You're very welcome. You've got a lovely big boy there - just like my lovely mini-giant.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*ooopss Posted in other thread!*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm always scared to trim there, but the way I do it is I make him lay on his side and then get a comb and comb the end and leave the comb there and scissor on top of the comb. you never know when that little guy will come out if you know what I mean







you don't want to cut that







I like it when the groomer shave everything there and he has no problem with getting messy on the legs. he always lift one leg. when the hair gets long it is just way too messy. 

I also do another thing that probably nobody does. Everytime he goes I wipe him with Kleenex







he actually expect it everytime. he will come stand right next to me and look at me until I do it. 



I would like to know if it is safe to use a trimmer. I bought one but I'm scared of it.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Fay
If you're uncertain about the trimmer, try it out on your own arm or leg. If it doesn't cut you - Sparkey will be fine. I was taught to go about it very gradually - a bit at a time - all the while telling the little man just how "wonderfully tootiful" he will be when it is all over








However, I guess he will always come to you a bit of err... Kleenexing... you know what men are like


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'm always scared to trim there, but the way I do it is I make him lay on his side and then get a comb and comb the end and leave the comb there and scissor on top of the comb. you never know when that little guy will come out if you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh you guys are so funny!!









That's an excellent idea about the comb.

I have a mini shaver that has several attachments that I like. I've done his paw pads and butt with it. But I'll tell you--SOMEHOW once when I was doing a little area around his butt it nicked a tiny cut! I couldn't figure out how it happened. He actually didn't seem to notice, good thing.

I just gave him a bath and I'm exhausted. He was NOT in the mood for the hairdryer and I was getting really tired and he was super annoying me--he decided to be in one of his nutty-puppy moods--you know when they dart all over the place like they are psychotic. I need a nap!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Fay
> If you're uncertain about the trimmer, try it out on your own arm or leg. If it doesn't cut you - Sparkey will be fine. I was taught to go about it very gradually - a bit at a time - all the while telling the little man just how "wonderfully tootiful" he will be when it is all over
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Penis. I just needed to say the anatomical term.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

When I have a dog in full coat, I allow the penis hair to grow until it touches the floor. The pee goes right down the hair and not onto the hair of the coat. I also use what we call a weeny wrap. Its a good absorbant paper towel folded in fourths and placed around the end of the penis and hair fold the end up and rubber band to hold in place. Then you put a 4 ounce baby bottle liner over that and hold in place with a rubber band. You want to make sure you don't put it on too tight so he can still pee.







Change as needed. A belly band will break the hair on the back of the dog. This works but it is work. Sometimes it gets really full and falls off. Just another perspective on how to keep the dog and hair dry.

Tina


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> When I have a dog in full coat, I allow the penis hair to grow until it touches the floor. The pee goes right down the hair and not onto the hair of the coat. I also use what we call a weeny wrap. Its a good absorbant paper towel folded in fourths and placed around the end of the penis and hair fold the end up and rubber band to hold in place. Then you put a 4 ounce baby bottle liner over that and hold in place with a rubber band. You want to make sure you don't put it on too tight so he can still pee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










really? I never heard that before. I just can't imagine it. I was waiting to read " just kidding"







I guess it's like doing a topknot but somewhere else. I can't do those either.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> really? I never heard that before. I just can't imagine it. I was waiting to read " just kidding"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay!!! I am snorting at work again! TOTALLY cracking up ... TOTALLY.









Maybe this will be helpful ... Previous 'nether region' post


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313576
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are both going to get fired pretty soon.







I've been on sm all day







at work.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Right that does it








We really do need a full Glossary/Dictionary on this forum so as not to offend those of a delicate or non-scatological nature but to enable others, or should I say - the earthy/anatomically correct ones - to grasp exactly what is being said. I've already spent days web-searching for "cling-on" only to get page after page of William Shatner staring at me







Now I am faced with "lipstick" - life is too short.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> We really do need a full Glossary/Dictionary on this forum so as not to offend those of a delicate or non-scatological nature but to enable others, or should I say - the earthy/anatomically correct ones - to grasp exactly what is being said. I've already spent days web-searching for "cling-on" only to get page after page of William Shatner staring at me Now I am faced with "lipstick" - life is too short.[/B]


Oh boy. I didn't understand that at all--is something going over my head here? Did my penis joke offend? I was making light


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't know how tall you are







Absolutely no offfence taken here







I was making a joke too, but clearly a bad one







But don't mind me - I go in for straight talking too - I'm British, after all - doh!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah ha! It's a failure to communicate because you're across The Pond (or I'm across The Pond, depending on who is looking).

Ok, phew. I just like saying the word, penis because saying pee pee makes me snicker









Of course, if you ask my Giorgio and if he could speak English and not Dog, he would call it Lolipop.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Now I am faced with "lipstick" - life is too short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean "red rocket"?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Ah ha! It's a failure to communicate because you're across The Pond (or I'm across The Pond, depending on who is looking).
> 
> Ok, phew. I just like saying the word, penis because saying pee pee makes me snicker
> 
> ...


It gets worse (or better depending on your point of view) doesn't it? Now we've also got "red rocket". Many thanks to Cary for your invaluable contribution to the dictionary, Sir. My "nicer than nice - terribly well bred - thinks she's being aristocratic" friend refers to his "Pipe" and going outside to say "Pardon Me, to the Garden". I just have to leave the room to crrrrrringe in private.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> Right that does it We really do need a full Glossary/Dictionary on this forum so as not to offend those of a delicate or non-scatological nature but to enable others, or should I say - the earthy/anatomically correct ones - to grasp exactly what is being said. I've already spent days web-searching for "cling-on" only to get page after page of William Shatner staring at me Now I am faced with "lipstick" - life is too short.[/B]





> It gets worse (or better depending on your point of view) doesn't it? Now we've also got "red rocket". Many thanks to Cary for your invaluable contribution to the dictionary, Sir. My "nicer than nice - terribly well bred - thinks she's being aristocratic" friend refers to his "Pipe" and going outside to say "Pardon Me, to the Garden". I just have to leave the room to crrrrrringe in private.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay -- I'm laughing so hard that I jiggled the bed and woke my DH!!! Lorraine -- you're a bed jiggler. (One of my highest compliments!)


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... Lorraine -- you're a bed jiggler...[/B]


Why - thank you Kim and I thought I was past the bed jiggling stage








Actually my friend usually says "pipe and SLIPPERS".








However, Pip was forced to donate his slippers to that nice lady in the white coat and he was so fond of them too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone want to add 'dipstick' to that dictionary??


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I am sitting here with tears rolling down my face





















You gals and Cary are killing me








Cary I really hope you are referring to Luke when you mention the "red rocket" because if not then I think you are in a spot of bother and need to give it a rest























As to the original question, Pam I usually stand Koko and Scooby on the dryer then take their front paws with their back to me and lean them up against my chest and with lots of talk and praise I trim the "pee pee", "penis" " pipe" "red rocket" carefully with the blunt end scissors. They are both so used to my doing this chore now that they keep perfectly still, or they are so afraid I may slip and actually cut it off that they are afraid to move...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

not sure if you guys have seen this before, but i went to the vet to get that red thing removed from gruffi







the vet told me that it was his penis and that it was impossible to do. lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> not sure if you guys have seen this before, but i went to the vet to get that red thing removed from gruffi
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I almost did the same thing. the first time I saw it I was so panicked, I had no idea what it was. I didn't know there was 2 parts to it







. thank God my hubby was there and he had dogs before, he educated me and we saved on emergency vet bills.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315371
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Speechless!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315380
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg this is too funny, Cathy I can imagine your vet was rather surprised















I guess if you had never had a male dog before it would be sort of a surprise to see that one day and not the next and wonder


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

All I can think is, it's a good thing none of us keeps whales


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> OK, give me some pointers. Ollie's hair on there is about an inch long and not very sanitary. I'm afraid of slipping up. Is it a two person job with a puppy? Any tips appreciated!![/B]



Just put Ollie up on the kitchen counter, take a wash cloth and give it a quick wash or after a bath is a good time. Then just pull the hair straight out and give it a little clip. All Done. If Ollie will lay on his back on your lap you could also do it that way. Whatever works, but it really is easy, I do it all the time. Not even close to being a two person job.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Penis. I just needed to say the anatomical term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!!







I'm all for calling a spade a spade. Or in this case ... lol. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=315384
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Speechless!!!















[/B][/QUOTE]

Omg this is too funny, Cathy I can imagine your vet was rather surprised















I guess if you had never had a male dog before it would be sort of a surprise to see that one day and not the next and wonder








[/B][/QUOTE]

Dying laughing here.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

If you use a weed whacker you don't even have to get too close.


----------

